# The Official DOG II Thread - Dutch Oven Gathering - 2010



## Miguel Cervantes

OK, we have it nailed down. Delta Halo will be our host, he has graciously volunteered to let us use his little slice of heaven in the mountains. There will be bathrooms and hot showers available. This location is not that far from the TBG shoot in Ranger happening on the 22nd.

Blueridge Ga is literally only 15 or 20 minutes up the road, so for those of you that don't like tents or campers there are accomodations there, and can be found at this link;  http://www.blueridgemountains.com/cgi-bin/lodging.pl

We will add to this OP as folks chime in on the various elements of the weekend. Here are the activities we will have thus far.

Dutch Oven Cooking
Camping (tents and campers)
Trad Archery (small targets just for fun)
Trout Fishing
Music (hopefully)
and Lots of Fun

For donations for the give away contact Bill Mc on this thread: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=521080

For what you're gonna bring or cook contact BigOx1911 on this thread:http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=521335

For those that are going to Trout fish, here is a link to the DNR regs: http://www.georgiawildlife.com/fishing/regulations

 Here is a thread with some pics of the area we will be using for the event: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=523118


Details of such things as available power etc. will come later.

*DOG II*
*May 21st, 22nd and 23rd*
*Cherry Log Ga.* (south of Blue Ridge)

Here are some maps. Post your questions and comments on this thread.







Folks plannin on comin-

DeltaHalo
Mrs. DeltaHalo
BigOx911
OutFishHim
Shawn Mills
Strych9
Sparky1(aka-Miguel Cervantes) & Colin
Bitteroot (maybe for a little while)
Boneboy69 (gonna try hard!)
RuttNBuck
Tag-A-Long
Duke13 
Redman
KYBOWHUNTER
Jeff Raines
Bill Mc
Kentuckychuck
ThreeLeggedPygmy
Snowhunter
Wandering Cowboy
Crackerdave
JMFauver
aaronward9
jonkayak
Tomboy Boots
RayJ
Redneck Maguiver
WoodUSMC
Cotinpatch
JSullivan03
BBQBoss & Lucas
F14Gunner +1
Garcia Mitchler & family


----------



## Bitteroot

Toooo Cooool!! 

Guys great job... I hope that there is some way I can at least make it by and pick a few tunes with my pals!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Bitteroot said:


> Toooo Cooool!!
> 
> Guys great job... I hope that there is some way I can at least make it by and pick a few tunes with my pals!!


And maybe wet a fly??


----------



## shawn mills

Sounds good!


----------



## Sterlo58

I am plannin to be there


----------



## Strych9

I'm pumped! Sounds like a great place and sounds like it'll be a great weekend!


----------



## DeltaHalo

Strych9 said:


> I'm pumped! Sounds like a great place and sounds like it'll be a great weekend!



Remy will have a blast I'm sure!


----------



## duke13

YEEEEE HAAAWWW!!!!    DOG.... trout fishing and pickin all at once!


----------



## blues brother

Looks like I'll be in Valley, ALABAMA cooking a bbq comp that weekend...gonna miss being with yall...


----------



## bigox911

Thanks dh for hosting!! Gonna be a great time! Can't wait!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

bigox911 said:


> Thanks dh for hosting!! Gonna be a great time! Can't wait!


Looks like a beautiful Location, and well worth the drive!!.................Thanks Sean for hosting!!......................We can't wait!!


----------



## boneboy96

Looks like a great location and I'm psyched!   Hopefully my work schedule will cooperate.


----------



## Red Man

I am planning on making it. 
Want know for sure until closer to D.O.G.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Red Man said:


> I am planning on making it.
> Want know for sure until closer to D.O.G.


 
You gonna bring your teepee??


----------



## UK bowhunter

Looks like a great place!!!!!


----------



## Bill Mc

I'm planning on being there. Now what to cook...


----------



## kentuckychuck

Sounds good see you there!


----------



## Murphy

Gotta see how travel softball works out........and if I can stay awake long enough to drive that far


----------



## Jeff Raines

Talked to the wife and will possibly be bringing her and my 2 daughters as well.

I have no clue as to what to bring,I don't have a dutch oven,but I do have a dutch belly


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Jeff Raines said:


> Talked to the wife and will possibly be bringing her and my 2 daughters as well.
> 
> I have no clue as to what to bring,I don't have a dutch oven,but I do have a dutch belly


 
Awesome Jeff, they will have a good time for sure.


----------



## boneboy96

quick fly thru.   How's the wife Sparky?  Hope she's resting comfortably and you are taking good care of her!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

boneboy96 said:


> quick fly thru. How's the wife Sparky? Hope she's resting comfortably and you are taking good care of her!


 
Yep, she's doin good. Still has a fair amount of pain, and is getting lots of rest.


----------



## Sterlo58

Sparky,
glad Ms Sparky is doin well.

We have stayed at a cabin in Cherry Log a couple times. Great area for DOG.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Sterlo58 said:


> Sparky,
> glad Ms Sparky is doin well.
> 
> We have stayed at a cabin in Cherry Log a couple times. Great area for DOG.


 
I'm workin on some gallon jug piggies and some hangin targets made from water bottles. Better get your bow arm tuned up, it's gonna be a hoot.

It is indeed some of the prettiest country in the North Ga. Mountains. I still can't believe Sean is so gracious as to let us use it.


----------



## Red Man

Sparky1 said:


> You gonna bring your teepee??




Of course never leave home without it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Snowy and Wandering Cowboy said they will be there...


----------



## crackerdave

This is lookin' _GOOD!_ 
I hope to make it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

crackerdave said:


> This is lookin' _GOOD!_
> I hope to make it.


 
Bring your guitar Dave, we hope to draw a good number of pickers to this one.


----------



## Jeff Raines

I'm hopingsome kind of power will be available( I can bring a generator)
I don't like to sleep without my cpap,and anyone in a tent close by won't like it either


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Jeff Raines said:


> I'm hopingsome kind of power will be available( I can bring a generator)
> I don't like to sleep without my cpap,and anyone in a tent close by won't like it either


 
I'm sure we can figure something out for you.


----------



## BBQBOSS

Probably won't make this one.  Me and wife are trying to plan a trip to Nashville that weekend for our Anniv.  If anything changes I will let ya'll know!


----------



## jmfauver

I am in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Fill us in on the trout stream ( fly fishing only etc...)


----------



## SnowHunter

SWEEEEEEEEEET!! THanks Delta Halo for hosting!!!!!

We'll be there, even if I gotta kidnap Na from work


----------



## jmfauver

*Helping out*

Snowhunter..Give me a call if ya need help w/ NA


----------



## Mrs. DeltaHalo

We are really looking forward to having everyone to our place for D.O.G. II

Question, I am thinking about having t-shirts made, is there any interest?


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

Man o Man,  I sure would like to join ya'll for this one.  But it looks like it's gonna fall on my Route 66 trip time.  I'll have to see how things go by then, too much planning for the trip to back off it now.


----------



## aaronward9

sign me up for this one!! me and my fiance will be getting married 2 weekends after that so a good, fun weekend by that point will be in order!  Thanks Sean for opening up your place to us!


----------



## Bitteroot

aaronward9 said:


> sign me up for this one!! me and my fiance will be getting married 2 weekends after that so a good, fun weekend by that point will be in order!  Thanks Sean for opening up your place to us!



They won't let you outa Sonoraville boy! You can't even get to Cherrylog from there!


----------



## DeltaHalo

aaronward9 said:


> sign me up for this one!! me and my fiance will be getting married 2 weekends after that so a good, fun weekend by that point will be in order!  Thanks Sean for opening up your place to us!



Anytime Aaron! 
Let me know when you're free in April, so we can go after the thunder chickens!


----------



## DeltaHalo

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Man o Man,  I sure would like to join ya'll for this one.  But it looks like it's gonna fall on my Route 66 trip time.  I'll have to see how things go by then, too much planning for the trip to back off it now.



Kim, Charlie Daniels went to L.A. via Omaha, so you can go to Route 66 via Cherry Log!


----------



## aaronward9

Bitteroot said:


> They won't let you outa Sonoraville boy! You can't even get to Cherrylog from there!



wanna bet 

could you come by tuesday evening to replace the heating element in the HWH???  i don't know how..


----------



## aaronward9

DeltaHalo said:


> Anytime Aaron!
> Let me know when you're free in April, so we can go after the thunder chickens!



10-4 sir!


----------



## Bitteroot

aaronward9 said:


> wanna bet
> 
> could you come by tuesday evening to replace the heating element in the HWH???  i don't know how..



give me a call ... I think I still have my socket and stuff.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

bump


----------



## crackerdave

Bill Mc said:


> I'm planning on being there. Now what to cook...


You _know_ my answer to that!


----------



## crackerdave

Anybody up for a fishin'foray to Blue Ridge Lake? I've always wanted to ketch a walleye,and I hear that's a good lake for 'em.


----------



## contender*

Can I be put on the maybe list?? It's really gonna have to depend on whats going on at that time and it'll have to be pretty darn important for me to miss it beings it's only a couple or three miles from the house as the crow flies.. 





Jeff Raines said:


> I'm hopingsome kind of power will be available( I can bring a generator)
> I don't like to sleep without my cpap,and anyone in a tent close by won't like it either



Jeff,
I use a 12 volt battery and an inverter to run mine. I can't camp without it. My little camper acts like a megaphone... I ran my Cpap for a solid week on a single charge at Cades Cove last year.


----------



## DeltaHalo

contender* said:


> Can I be put on the maybe list?? It's really gonna have to depend on whats going on at that time and it'll have to be pretty darn important for me to miss it beings it's only a couple or three miles from the house as the crow flies..



Looking forward to meeting you finally sir!


----------



## flattop

Sounds like fun!


----------



## NCHillbilly

I'm gonna try to make this one, not too far from my neck of the woods. I was hoping to get to WARIII but work schedule didn't work out. Fishin', eatin', pickin, shootin' arrows, don't get much better than that.


----------



## duke13

crackerdave said:


> Anybody up for a fishin'foray to Blue Ridge Lake? I've always wanted to ketch a walleye,and I hear that's a good lake for 'em.



Only if you cook some and bring some of that hot sause!  and yore guitar!


----------



## Nugefan

are there gonna be any hay bales there .....


----------



## Strych9

I'm sure Steve will make it, as long as he can find a room at a local bed and breakfast...


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

Strych9 said:


> I'm sure Steve will make it, as long as he can find a room at a local bed and breakfast...



B&B does sound nice!!


----------



## crackerdave

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> B&B does sound nice!!



You buyin',or is Steve?


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

crackerdave said:


> You buyin',or is Steve?



both, I am Steve


----------



## crackerdave

duke13 said:


> Only if you cook some and bring some of that hot sause!  and yore guitar!



Still got one jar left,and one jar of the datil peppers -  which makes 12 pints,if th' lil' woman takes a notion. Still got th' git-tar,too - but I'm too old for all the fast 'n' fancy stuff. Not that I don't purely _love_ to listen to the major leagues play,just that I'm still in the "campfire/tavern/creekbank league." Me an' Fast Eddie [aka Over the Hill Trucker] both. I kinda got a feelin' you can hold yer own _anywhere,_ brother.


----------



## OutFishHim

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> B&B does sound nice!!





crackerdave said:


> You buyin',or is Steve?





The AmBASSaDEER said:


> both, I am Steve


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

Nugefan said:


> are there gonna be any hay bales there .....


If you think you will need a hay bale..............We'll see what we can do!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Nugefan said:


> are there gonna be any hay bales there .....


 


RUTTNBUCK said:


> If you think you will need a hay bale..............We'll see what we can do!!


 
Tents are easier, but if you insist, like Ruttnbuck said!!!


----------



## Wiskey_33

Uh oh. Looks like my schedule is clear that weekend.


----------



## OutFishHim

Wiskey_33 said:


> Uh oh. Looks like my schedule is clear that weekend.



Good deal!  Now we just need to get the tracking system hooked up...


----------



## jonkayak

Sparky

If you guys have room for one more count me in, I'm not sure if my wife will be joining me or not but either way I'll try and make it. look forward to meeting all of you.


----------



## Wiskey_33

OutFishHim said:


> Good deal!  Now we just need to get the tracking system hooked up...





I'm going to tape myself to my chair. Walking around at night is dangerous.


----------



## crackerdave

Wiskey_33 said:


> I'm going to tape myself to my chair. Walking around at night is dangerous.




Mos' 'specially dangerous with a chair taped to your hiney!


----------



## crackerdave

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> both, I am Steve



I was thinkin' of another Steve - a Croc-wearin' one.


----------



## crackerdave

Sparky1 said:


> Bring your guitar Dave, we hope to draw a good number of pickers to this one.



If th' food's as good as last time,you sho got th' right bait for drawin' pickers.We be a _hongry_ bunch!


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

crackerdave said:


> I was thinkin' of another Steve - a Croc-wearin' one.



I wear Crocs too...


----------



## DeltaHalo

Bump....


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

I got a "scrApple dumpling" recipe Im gonna do. Thinkin of one more.


----------



## WoodUSMC

I will be there w/my daughter.


----------



## crackerdave

Weren't you at WAR II? I think your daughter and my beagle became buddies there.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

crackerdave said:


> Weren't you at WAR II? I think your daughter and my beagle became buddies there.



I was at WAR II, but I dont have a daughter, but I did bring my beagle, Charlie.


----------



## WoodUSMC

crackerdave said:


> Weren't you at WAR II? I think your daughter and my beagle became buddies there.



Yes that was us!  Didn't make it this year. We had to be in Asheville when it was going on. Looking forward to this since it's only 15 min from the house. 

Chris


----------



## DeltaHalo

Will there be any kind of shennanigans there?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

DeltaHalo said:


> Will there be any kind of shennanigans there?


 
Usually is...


----------



## DeltaHalo

Wiskey_33 said:


> I'm going to tape myself to my chair. Walking around at night is dangerous.



Especially in the middle of the Chattahoochee NF!!


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

Wiskey_33 said:


> I'm going to tape myself to my chair. Walking around at night is dangerous.



Ill get the duct tape


----------



## crackerdave

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Ill get the duct tape



Get some of that Go-rilla duct tape.$10 a roll,but it _holds_ like a bulldog!


----------



## Nugefan

RUTTNBUCK said:


> If you think you will need a hay bale..............We'll see what we can do!!



I was just lookin' out fer Matty ....


----------



## DeltaHalo

No hay bales are there, unless somebody is bringing them in prior to.


----------



## crackerdave

Hay bales make some good campfire stools,too - long as you don't get too close to the fire!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

DeltaHalo said:


> No hay bales are there, unless somebody is bringing them in prior to.


 
Matty's not gonna be there, so tents will suffice..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Bump, it's gettin closer folks. 
We'll start a menu thread this week so we all need to be thinkin about what we're gonna have for Saturday to eat...


----------



## jonkayak

Here is a ? I should have asked earlier. Can someone elaborate on the art of cooking in a dutch oven? I get the basic concept but I was hoping to learn a little about the art at this event if that is excitable? I plan on picking up my 1st D.O. this week and have no idea what size to buy. Any input in size and brand would be great? 

Let me know how you work this thing. Do we each fix something or do we just pitch in some groceries and then we all work on dinner or what? If we each fix a separate dish I'll volunteer to fix some of my campfire taters. I might have to do it in the old cast iron skillets thought, if you'll allow it? I would hate to ruin a load of taters in the D.O. and have to force everyone to eat them  Let me know what you need and I'll be happy to pitch in anyway I can.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

jonkayak said:


> Here is a ? I should have asked earlier. Can someone elaborate on the art of cooking in a dutch oven? I get the basic concept but I was hoping to learn a little about the art at this event if that is excitable? I plan on picking up my 1st D.O. this week and have no idea what size to buy. Any input in size and brand would be great?
> 
> Let me know how you work this thing. Do we each fix something or do we just pitch in some groceries and then we all work on dinner or what? If we each fix a separate dish I'll volunteer to fix some of my campfire taters. I might have to do it in the old cast iron skillets thought, if you'll allow it? I would hate to ruin a load of taters in the D.O. and have to force everyone to eat them  Let me know what you need and I'll be happy to pitch in anyway I can.


 
As a rule, Lodge is the brand to buy, pre-seasoned if you can. A 12" with flat top and legs is the one to get for versatility, so you can put it on the coals as well as have it hold coals on the lid. 

As far as the "fine art" of DO cooking, there will be several there that make all kind of good stuff in them. Baldfish made a whole lemon pepper chicken and cornbread in DO's at WAR. I made BBQ Pork Loin in one at the FPG, and the range of what can be cooked from breakfast casseroles to deserts, or pretty much anything you can think of can be made in a DO. 

I've got a note sent to the Lodge folks, to see if they have a resident expert that would like to join us and teach us a thing or two. Never hurts to ask. We'll see how that turns out.

Either way it'll be a fun time, and something constructive is always learned. Lookin forward to meeting you.


----------



## Strych9

I'll be coming from panama city fl, and will prolly bring some fresh fish, shrimp, oysters, clams or sumpin to cook!...or not cook!


----------



## DeltaHalo

Strych9 said:


> I'll be coming from panama city fl, and will prolly bring some fresh fish, shrimp, oysters, clams or sumpin to cook!



Sweeet!
I'll bring my shuckin blade!


----------



## crackerdave

Strych9 said:


> I'll be coming from panama city fl, and will prolly bring some fresh fish, shrimp, oysters, clams or sumpin to cook!...or not cook!


You da _man,_ Josh!  Makin' th' trip by bike?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Go back and check post #1, the OP and check out the thread links for; Donations for the drawing, and the Food link.


----------



## jonkayak

Sparky1 said:


> As a rule, Lodge is the brand to buy, pre-seasoned if you can. A 12" with flat top and legs is the one to get for versatility, so you can put it on the coals as well as have it hold coals on the lid.
> 
> As far as the "fine art" of DO cooking, there will be several there that make all kind of good stuff in them. Baldfish made a whole lemon pepper chicken and cornbread in DO's at WAR. I made BBQ Pork Loin in one at the FPG, and the range of what can be cooked from breakfast casseroles to deserts, or pretty much anything you can think of can be made in a DO.
> 
> I've got a note sent to the Lodge folks, to see if they have a resident expert that would like to join us and teach us a thing or two. Never hurts to ask. We'll see how that turns out.
> 
> Either way it'll be a fun time, and something constructive is always learned. Lookin forward to meeting you.



Thanks Sparky I picked up a 12" lodge just like you described. I'll do a little practicing with it before the big event.


----------



## RayJ

Ill be there


----------



## crackerdave

RayJ said:


> Ill be there



Aw_right!_


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

RayJ said:


> Ill be there


 
Got you added. See you then


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

Well folks, as it looks right now, my Route 66 tour is off the books for now. So I quess that means I'll git to make it up after all. That ways all ya'll fine folks will get to see me. Just not sure if I am gonna roll in on two wheels for the weekend or six yet.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Well folks, as it looks right now, my Route 66 tour is off the books for now. So I quess that means I'll git to make it up after all. That ways all ya'll fine folks will get to see me. Just not sure if I am gonna roll in on two wheels for the weekend or six yet.


 
Sorry about your trip Kim, but it will be awesome having you at DOG.


----------



## WoodUSMC

I'll be there. Anything you folks need help with the first day let me know. I am taking Friday off and will be available all day.

Chris


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

WoodUSMC said:


> I'll be there. Anything you folks need help with the first day let me know. I am taking Friday off and will be available all day.
> 
> Chris


 
Good deal Chris, I added your name to the list.

I'm heading up to Cherry Log tomorrow to check out the site and visit with DeltaHalo for a while. May even have to wet a hook.

I'll post pics on the OP when I get back..


----------



## crackerdave

I plan to come Friday,too.Be glad to help with anything that needs doin'! I'm gonna leave about 9 or 10 am,to miss the Atlanna traffic.

Chris: Do you ever fish Blue Ridge Lake? I see you live in Blue Ridge.


----------



## jmfauver

I can be there as early as needed on Friday as well,just let me know...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Pics of the DOG II Site can be found here: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=523118


----------



## jmfauver

That place looks amazing!!!!!Oh and nice fish


----------



## WoodUSMC

crackerdave said:


> I plan to come Friday,too.Be glad to help with anything that needs doin'! I'm gonna leave about 9 or 10 am,to miss the Atlanna traffic.
> 
> Chris: Do you ever fish Blue Ridge Lake? I see you live in Blue Ridge.



It's been a long time since I have  fished the lake.  I tear the trout up every chance I get though.


----------



## crackerdave

WoodUSMC said:


> It's been a long time since I have  fished the lake.  I tear the trout up every chance I get though.



Trout sounds great to me! Walleyes are kinda hard to find,I think.The lake's probably like all the other big lakes: A mess on weekends.


----------



## crackerdave

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Well folks, as it looks right now, my Route 66 tour is off the books for now. So I quess that means I'll git to make it up after all. That ways all ya'll fine folks will get to see me. Just not sure if I am gonna roll in on two wheels for the weekend or six yet.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

crackerdave said:


> Trout sounds great to me! Walleyes are kinda hard to find,I think.The lake's probably like all the other big lakes: A mess on weekends.


 
Dave, if you don't like stream fishin, it's literally only 10 minutes over the hill to Rock Creek Lake, and they usually stock it on Thursdays....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

Sparky1 said:


> Dave, if you don't like stream fishin, it's literally only 10 minutes over the hill to Rock Creek Lake, and they usually stock it on Thursdays....


That place is like fishing in an aquarium!!..... The fish hatchery is right there!!......................Dave take your Yak!!


----------



## crackerdave

Yeah - I'm bringin' mine,and my sister's bringin' hers.

I'll share mine,if anybody wants to try it.Once you try a kayak,you're hooked!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

RUTTNBUCK said:


> That place is like fishing in an aquarium!!..... The fish hatchery is right there!!......................Dave take your Yak!!


 
Yep, Sean texted me today and said they brought a mess of em' home from there yesterday.


----------



## DeltaHalo

Here is a pic of the few (21) we brought home on Friday afternoon.  

We had a great time, but Rock Creek was a madhouse too. I don't think I've ever seen that many people there EVER!
I guess it was spring break for alot of folks, so they staycationed in the mountains. I noticed alot of Bartow, and Floyd county tags.

The black and yellow hooked em' up again!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

DeltaHalo said:


> Here is a pic of the few (21) we brought home on Friday afternoon.
> 
> We had a great time, but Rock Creek was a madhouse too. I don't think I've ever seen that many people there EVER!
> I guess it was spring break for alot of folks, so they staycationed in the mountains. I noticed alot of Bartow, and Floyd county tags.
> 
> The black and yellow hooked em' up again!


 
Man what a haul Sean. Something tells me we're gonna have some DO fried fish at DOG....


----------



## DeltaHalo

yessir!! I do have my cast iron fish cooker pot here somewhere. We could have probably got more, but that was enough for us for a couple of meals. I saw a Big family by the hatchery with 3 or 4 adults and like 4 or 5 kids, wearing them out!! I mean they caught like 80+ trout. It was unreal. All out of one hole, using pink salmon eggs.
I got a few action photos of the kids on the stream I will put up here shortly.
Just a few more weeks!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

DeltaHalo said:


> yessir!! I do have my cast iron fish cooker pot here somewhere. We could have probably got more, but that was enough for us for a couple of meals. I saw a Big family by the hatchery with 3 or 4 adults and like 4 or 5 kids, wearing them out!! I mean they caught like 80+ trout. It was unreal. All out of one hole, using pink salmon eggs.
> I got a few action photos of the kids on the stream I will put up here shortly.
> Just a few more weeks!!


 
I brought home five quart bags of Bass filet's today. I think tween that and fresh caught trout we all oughta leave DOG II a few pounds heavier than we got there....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Got a new poll up about a tradin blanket at DOG II.
Y'all put your two cents worth in.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=524945


----------



## SnowHunter

Well, I don't guess we'll be makin D.O.G. this year 

Just got an invitation to a cousins wedding on the 22nd  so we'll be goin to that


----------



## jmfauver

*Nooooooooooooooooooooo*



SnowHunter said:


> Well, I don't guess we'll be makin D.O.G. this year
> 
> Just got an invitation to a cousins wedding on the 22nd  so we'll be goin to that



Now your gonna make me cry


----------



## DeltaHalo

SnowHunter said:


> Well, I don't guess we'll be makin D.O.G. this year
> 
> Just got an invitation to a cousins wedding on the 22nd  so we'll be goin to that



Now we see where your priorities are at!


----------



## Strych9

weddings are wayyy over rated!


----------



## SnowHunter

Strych9 said:


> weddings are wayyy over rated!



yeah....especially when theres a no alcohol policy


----------



## Jeff Raines

Just in case some of y'all are on facebook here is is Lodge's page
http://www.facebook.com/LodgeCastIron?ref=ts&v=wall#!/LodgeCastIron


----------



## Jeff Raines

Just in case some of y'all are on facebook here is is Lodge's page
http://www.facebook.com/LodgeCastIron?ref=ts&v=wall#!/LodgeCastIron


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

SnowHunter said:


> yeah....especially when theres a no alcohol policy


 

Soooo, it's a Baptist Wedding!!! I think I'd have to pass..


----------



## Jeff Raines

question

Are the off brand cast iron cookware as good as Lodge?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Jeff Raines said:


> question
> 
> Are the off brand cast iron cookware as good as Lodge?


 
Nope, any more questions? Just kidding. I bought a set of cast iron ware at Sam's Club. Wenzel??? maybe??, it has to be seasoned (pain in the rear to burn off the wax and season) but after that it seems to cook just fine, but I will have a Lodge pre-seasoned DO before I get to DOG II..


----------



## Jeff Raines

I've been lookin around,the local walmart has the do's but not the one's with legs.
I'm thinking about getting it and a grill grate to set it on over the fire


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Jeff Raines said:


> I've been lookin around,the local walmart has the do's but not the one's with legs.
> I'm thinking about getting it and a grill grate to set it on over the fire


 
FIRE?? No no no no no,,, coals, not fire... I don't think my cheap brand has legs but it comes with a stand that keeps the DO a couple of inches high so the coals can do their thing, and I do believe it has the lip on the lid to hold the coals on top.


----------



## Jeff Raines

No fire?well heck,I was gonna bring a truck load of pallets to use for cooking.


Nah J/K.....but,was gonna bring some oak and hickory firewood and burn to coals


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Jeff Raines said:


> No fire?well heck,I was gonna bring a truck load of pallets to use for cooking.
> 
> 
> Nah J/K.....but,was gonna bring some oak and hickory firewood and burn to coals


 
That will work too, but on the fire ring.. not much smoke flavor is done with a DO.


----------



## Bill Mc

The Bargain Barn in Jasper has dutch ovens at a reasonable prices.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Please understand folks, you don't HAVE to cook on a dutch oven to come to this event. If it's cooked on a grill or a camp stove or even an open fire, I promise you we will eat it.....


----------



## SnowHunter

Sparky1 said:


> Please understand folks, you don't HAVE to cook on a dutch oven to come to this event. If it's cooked on a grill or a camp stove or even an open fire, I promise you we will eat it.....



more like DEVOUR!!! 

Yall all get to the DOG!!!! Great food, TERRIFIC Folks!!! ALL OF EM!!!!  I promise, NO ONE will walk away disappointed!!!!!


----------



## jonkayak

For those that are looking. Walmart (at least the Athens East side) has the 12" Lodge DO with legs and lid for $38, it in the camping section. Also the Lodge Outlet in Comerce had them in the back in a section labeled 2nds. They only had minor blemishes that I didn't even know was there until the lady working there pointed them out to me. All the 2nds were at a greatly reduced price. They had a 16" DO with legs for $43, I still can not find the blemish.


----------



## crackerdave

Sparky1 said:


> Please understand folks, you don't HAVE to cook on a dutch oven to come to this event. If it's cooked on a grill or a camp stove or even an open fire, I promise you we will eat it.....



_Raw_ is OK for me and my bear friends.










Snowy,I sure hope the plan changes in your/our favor.


----------



## crackerdave

Hey,Sparky - I know you said somewhere you "bet you could outfish me." Hah!

We talkin' _quality_ or _quantity?_ Whatcha willin' ta lose,brother?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

crackerdave said:


> Hey,Sparky - I know you said somewhere you "bet you could outfish me." Hah!
> 
> We talkin' _quality_ or _quantity?_ Whatcha willin' ta lose,brother?


 
That's a nice one Dave. Publix or Kroger?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

Jeff Raines said:


> I've been lookin around,the local walmart has the do's but not the one's with legs.
> I'm thinking about getting it and a grill grate to set it on over the fire


Did you look in the camping section??........That is where our Walmart has the DO's with legs...........Of course now they don't carry Lodge anymore the DO's are made by Coleman.................Prolly made for Coleman by lodge!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Did you look in the camping section??........That is where our Walmart has the DO's with legs...........Of course now they don't carry Lodge anymore the DO's are made by Coleman.................Prolly made for Coleman by lodge!!


 
Mitch did you ever check out that hardware store that had all the old DO's? You've got my curiosity up about finding the old Griswalds now.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Sparky1 said:


> Mitch did you ever check out that hardware store that had all the old DO's? You've got my curiosity up about finding the old Griswalds now.....



You were within 5 miles of that store the other day....


----------



## Jeff Raines

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Did you look in the camping section??........That is where our Walmart has the DO's with legs...........Of course now they don't carry Lodge anymore the DO's are made by Coleman.................Prolly made for Coleman by lodge!!



I did look there,checked the whole one side of one aisle....nothin


----------



## Bill Mc

There is a store in downtown Austell that has alot of old cast iron stuff. 

I'd rather buy new Lodge.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Hooked On Quack said:


> You were within 5 miles of that store the other day....


 




Bill Mc said:


> There is a store in downtown Austell that has alot of old cast iron stuff.
> 
> I'd rather buy new Lodge.


 
Hmmmmm


----------



## propwins

OK!
Count me in for this year's DOG.
This year I'll try cookin instead of just standing around or taking pix like I did last year.


Looking forward to seeing y'all again

Allan


----------



## SnowHunter

crackerdave said:


> _Raw_ is OK for me and my bear friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snowy,I sure hope the plan changes in your/our favor.


I sure wish they would Dave, but, its a wedding  of a cousin Na grew up with, so, we're stuck goin to it  There's no way we could make both


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

SnowHunter said:


> I sure wish they would Dave, but, its a wedding  of a cousin Na grew up with, so, we're stuck goin to it  There's no way we could make both


 
It's his stinkin Cousin, let him go to the weddin'..


----------



## wickedjester

SnowHunter said:


> I sure wish they would Dave, but, its a wedding  of a cousin Na grew up with, so, we're stuck goin to it  There's no way we could make both



Want me to go in your place?

Na can spritz me wif some of yo perfume...


----------



## SnowHunter

Sparky1 said:


> It's his stinkin Cousin, let him go to the weddin'..


Riiiiiiiiiiight, that aint gonna fly 



PAPPILLION said:


> Want me to go in your place?
> 
> Na can spritz me wif some of yo perfume...



 I aint got no perfume


----------



## Strych9

SnowHunter said:


> Riiiiiiiiiiight, that aint gonna fly



you're a lot better wife than I am husband!


----------



## wickedjester

SnowHunter said:


> Riiiiiiiiiiight, that aint gonna fly
> 
> 
> 
> I aint got no perfume



Ummm.what he been spritzing me with then?

I hope I can make this one,cant cook in no DO.Gots one,dont even remember where it came from!


----------



## crackerdave

Three weeks from tomorrow! Look out,bears! Th' nanners are comin' atcha!


----------



## crackerdave

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's a nice one Dave. Publix or Kroger?



Neither,my Spanish friend. From some wild waters in Meriwether county,at an undisclosed location.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

18 days.


----------



## jsullivan03

Well, I have been on the fence for the past few weeks on whether I would make it or not.  Just found out I have to be up that way on Sunday the 23rd anyways, so why not come up for the weekend.  See yall there.


----------



## crackerdave

jsullivan03 said:


> Well, I have been on the fence for the past few weeks on whether I would make it or not.  Just found out I have to be up that way on Sunday the 23rd anyways, so why not come up for the weekend.  See yall there.



A man's gotta do what a man's gotta do!

Look forward to meetin' you!


----------



## BBQBOSS

Plans have changed due to the flooding in Nashville and it looks like me and my son Lucas will be attending this year.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes




----------



## BBQBOSS

If anyone wants to get any bbq sauce, please shoot me a pm so I can get a head start on it.  Thanks!


----------



## OutFishHim

BBQBOSS said:


> If anyone wants to get any bbq sauce, please shoot me a pm so I can get a head start on it.  Thanks!



I'd like a butt...


----------



## Wiskey_33

Ugh...looks like I'm going to be able to make it...at least for one night.

Note to self...set up tent before the Jager.


----------



## OutFishHim

Wiskey_33 said:


> Ugh...looks like I'm going to be able to make it...at least for one night.
> 
> Note to self...set up tent before the Jager.



Yea Creepy Chris!


----------



## BBQBOSS

OutFishHim said:


> I'd like a butt...



I aint bringing da smoka!


----------



## OutFishHim

BBQBOSS said:


> I aint bringing da smoka!



OK, then bring one to my house!


----------



## Wiskey_33

OutFishHim said:


> Yea Creepy Chris!



Jerk.


----------



## Bitteroot

I'm workin on a plan.... Not a good plan but a plan none the less!  I hope to make it Saturday Night for a while at least.  Softball is wide open and we have a tourney that whole weekend so who knows.  I will miss being there for sure but I'll try my best to get by there at least for a few. Hope ya'll have a blast!!!


----------



## Wiskey_33

Bitteroot said:


> I'm workin on a plan.... Not a good plan but a plan none the less!  I hope to make it Saturday Night for a while at least.  Softball is wide open and we have a tourney that whole weekend so who knows.  I will miss being there for sure but I'll try my best to get by there at least for a few. Hope ya'll have a blast!!!



Hope to see you there Bittergerg.


----------



## BBQBOSS

OutFishHim said:


> OK, then bring one to my house!



  You so funny.


----------



## Strych9

Wiskey_33 said:


> Ugh...looks like I'm going to be able to make it...at least for one night.
> 
> Note to self...set up tent before the Jager.



lets put down some jager before you start that tent
That was one of the funniest things I have EVER seen!



Bitteroot said:


> I'm workin on a plan.... Not a good plan but a plan none the less!  I hope to make it Saturday Night for a while at least.  Softball is wide open and we have a tourney that whole weekend so who knows.  I will miss being there for sure but I'll try my best to get by there at least for a few. Hope ya'll have a blast!!!


----------



## Wiskey_33

Strych9 said:


> lets put down some jager before you start that tent
> That was one of the funniest things I have EVER seen!
> ;



For some reason I don't remember that too well.

I'm glad someone found it funny. It was REAL funny when I was setting up the same tent at hunting camp and the tent pole was about U shaped.


----------



## WoodUSMC

16 days    
It will just be me. Wife and Daughter have decided to visit her grandmother in Florida 21-30


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

WoodUSMC said:


> 16 days
> It will just be me. Wife and Daughter have decided to visit her grandmother in Florida 21-30


----------



## shawn mills

Bitteroot said:


> I'm workin on a plan.... Not a good plan but a plan none the less!  I hope to make it Saturday Night for a while at least.  Softball is wide open and we have a tourney that whole weekend so who knows.  I will miss being there for sure but I'll try my best to get by there at least for a few. Hope ya'll have a blast!!!



If your sorry butt dont make DOG II after the crapola with not showin up for WAR in a timely manner, I'm gonna pull some strings and have you banned from the forum....


----------



## Bitteroot

shawn mills said:


> If your sorry butt dont make DOG II after the crapola with not showin up for WAR in a timely manner, I'm gonna pull some strings and have you banned from the forum....



I was there in a timely manner.... you just left in an untimely one!


----------



## Wiskey_33

Looks like there's gonna be a few of us coming up.


----------



## OutFishHim

Wiskey_33 said:


> Looks like there's gonna be a few of us coming up.



Do they need tracking collars too?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

OutFishHim said:


> Do they need tracking collars too?


 
You mean like a certain someone's wine bottles needed?


----------



## BBQBOSS

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You mean like a certain someone's wine bottles needed?


----------



## Wiskey_33

OutFishHim said:


> Do they need tracking collars too?



Think you're pretty funny, don't ya?


----------



## OutFishHim

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You mean like a certain someone's wine bottles needed?



New rule.....no wine at gatherings...



BBQBOSS said:


>







Wiskey_33 said:


> Think you're pretty funny, don't ya?



It's just because I care.....


----------



## Wiskey_33

OutFishHim said:


> New rule.....no wine at gatherings...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's just because I care.....


, you're too kind.

Hey Strych9, you bringin' jumper cables again this year?


----------



## shawn mills

Bitteroot said:


> I was there in a timely manner.... you just left in an untimely one!



Ok.... I'll arrive on time and stay late so you gotta too!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

shawn mills said:


> Ok.... I'll arrive on time and stay late so you gotta too!


 
What on time??? I'm gonna be there thursday night to get a jump on the trout friday morning...


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What on time??? I'm gonna be there thursday night to get a jump on the trout friday morning...



Now that sounds like a plan.  I ain't done too much of that Trout fishing, but I am thinking I might need to try it.  May come in handy when me and bike clan head out to Colorado to do the TAT in August.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

Oh Ill be ther


----------



## DeltaHalo

WoodUSMC said:


> 16 days
> It will just be me. Wife and Daughter have decided to visit her grandmother in Florida 21-30


Looking forward to meeting you sir!



Wiskey_33 said:


> Looks like there's gonna be a few of us coming up.


Hope we got enough room!! May have to rent the local B&B! Steve is payin...



OutFishHim said:


> New rule.....no wine at gatherings, unless it's homemade, and the host gets a complimentary bottle...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's just because I care.....


fixed it for ya!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> What on time??? I'm gonna be there thursday night to get a jump on the trout friday morning...


shhhh...don't give away the secret lure


Redneck Maguiver said:


> Now that sounds like a plan.  I ain't done too much of that Trout fishing, but I am thinking I might need to try it.  May come in handy when me and bike clan head out to Colorado to do the TAT in August.


Let me know, I got extra gear!



The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Oh Ill be ther


good deal! I heard you was renting the B&B up the road a piece!

Now let's see if this MQ from the phone actually works...

Oh yeah, 14 days


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Favorite lure?? Everyone knows that the trout up there like the Model 'A' Bomber..


----------



## WoodUSMC

DeltaHalo said:


> Looking forward to meeting you sir!
> 
> 
> Looking forward to meeting you also! Looking forward to meeting all the fine folks that will be attending!


----------



## DeltaHalo

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Favorite lure?? Everyone knows that the trout up there like the Model 'A' Bomber..



Now you had to go and do that
I might as well tell em then....Yes, the Model A Bomber lure, BUT you have to put corn on the hooks. It really helps... They like Jolly Green Giant corn better than the generic brand. Creamed Corn is their favorite.
Now all my fish are gonna get caught. Better call the hatchery and find out when we can get restocked.


----------



## Strych9

Wiskey_33 said:


> , you're too kind.
> 
> Hey Strych9, you bringin' jumper cables again this year?



i bring the cables, you bring the jager


----------



## Garcia Mitchler

We want to come out and meet everyone, and drag the pop-up. Only thing, I sold my car to get a truck, and I'm stuck in Craigslist purgatory... Anyone with a 4x4 really good daily driver for around $4k? PM me please and save me from being ugly to yet another CL liar with a beat-up bondo rig advertised as a country cadillac!

My wife is a great cook and want to give the ol' DO a run for it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Garcia Mitchler said:


> We want to come out and meet everyone, and drag the pop-up. Only thing, I sold my car to get a truck, and I'm stuck in Craigslist purgatory... Anyone with a 4x4 really good daily driver for around $4k? PM me please and save me from being ugly to yet another CL liar with a beat-up bondo rig advertised as a country cadillac!
> 
> My wife is a great cook and want to give the ol' DO a run for it.


 
Hope you can work it out before the gathering. It'd be great to meet you.


----------



## Bitteroot

NW GA trout only hit gummy bears...... particularly.. the blue ones!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Bitteroot said:


> NW GA trout only hit gummy bears...... particularly.. the blue ones!


 
Dangit MAN!!!! We were tryin to mis-lead these boys.....


----------



## Bitteroot

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dangit MAN!!!! We were tryin to mis-lead these boys.....



I cannot tell a lie........sorry... let me know how bad those that use GB's smoke the rest of you.


----------



## Wiskey_33

Strych9 said:


> i bring the cables, you bring the jager



Deal!


----------



## Jeff Raines

and I'll bring the video camera


----------



## Sterlo58

My son just made all-stars, I hope that don't put a kink in my DOG plans. I will have a schedule soon and know for sure if we will be playin that weekend.

Please make it later.


----------



## sawyerrt10

wish it were closer...313 miles for us.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

13 days.....


----------



## Red Man

Looks like I'm not going to make it. My Daughter's high school graduation in that Saturday down in South Ga.


----------



## KDarsey

Well, today this little joker followed me home and she said she wants to go.....mmmmmm........maybe, I will .....


----------



## BBQBOSS

Red Man said:


> Looks like I'm not going to make it. My Daughter's high school graduation in that Saturday down in South Ga.



thats no excuse....


----------



## Tag-a-long

BBQBOSS said:


> thats no excuse....



Hey Matty LOOK!!!  just in time for DOG II 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=536830


----------



## crackerdave

Cheaper than a good air mattress,too! Wonder if he'll deliver it to Cherry Log,USA?


----------



## Sterlo58

Baseball will be giving me a break. looks like I will be there.


----------



## BBQBOSS

Tag-a-long said:


> Hey Matty LOOK!!!  just in time for DOG II
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=536830


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Sterlo58 said:


> Baseball will be giving me a break. looks like I will be there.


 
Most excellent news ye ol' crunchy dood....


----------



## DeltaHalo

I'm hungry.....and cravin' some trout fishin. 
Little over a week away folks...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

DeltaHalo said:


> I'm hungry.....and cravin' some trout fishin.
> Little over a week away folks...


 
I'm plannin on gettin there Thursday night so I can go over to Rock Creek early Friday mornin and wear out that Model 'A' Bomber on those monster trout...


----------



## SnowHunter

We'll be there Friday Mornin  Well, Friday round noonish  Gotta load up on coffee for the long weekend


----------



## DeltaHalo

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm plannin on gettin there Thursday night so I can go over to Rock Creek early Friday mornin and wear out that Model 'A' Bomber on those monster trout...



Sounds like a plan.... I'm gonna call the hatchery first of the week and see when they are restockin' 
Campgrounds shouldnt be too packed, so maybe parkin at the one above the hatchery and workin our way downstream. I should be there before you get there, so just holler at me when you get close, and I'll be sure to look out for y'all


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

SnowHunter said:


> We'll be there Friday Mornin  Well, Friday round noonish  Gotta load up on coffee for the long weekend


 
I'm hopin there's lots of coffee there....


----------



## SnowHunter

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm hopin there's lots of coffee there....



I gotta start out loaded up  

Gonna bring PLENTY for the weekend too


----------



## DeltaHalo

SnowHunter said:


> We'll be there Friday Mornin  Well, Friday round noonish  Gotta load up on coffee for the long weekend



you percolatin' that coffee over a stove? There are electrical receptacles inside the mobile home that y'all can use if you need em'


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

DeltaHalo said:


> you percolatin' that coffee over a stove? There are electrical receptacles inside the mobile home that y'all can use if you need em'


 
Dangit man,,,,,,,don't give away all of our secrets....


----------



## SnowHunter

DeltaHalo said:


> you percolatin' that coffee over a stove? There are electrical receptacles inside the mobile home that y'all can use if you need em'



We got a stove to use...wouldn't be the same if we used a regular coffee maker


----------



## DeltaHalo

SnowHunter said:


> I gotta start out loaded up
> 
> Gonna bring PLENTY for the weekend too



If y'all will drink that Gevalia coffee, I know I got about 4-5 half pound pkgs still unopened. Mebbe I can holler at my Starbucks buddy, and see if he will make a donation..


----------



## DeltaHalo

SnowHunter said:


> We got a stove to use...wouldn't be the same if we used a regular coffee maker



I hear ya.... I've been there done that, but.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

DeltaHalo said:


> I hear ya.... I've been there done that, but.....


 
About O'daylight thirty on Sunday morning folks will take it through an IV if they could get it that way..


----------



## DeltaHalo

DeltaHalo said:


> you percolatin' that coffee over a stove? There are electrical receptacles 12.5 miles back down the road, on the other side of the mountain, at the local bed & breakfast





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dangit man,,,,,,,don't give away all of our secrets....




Oops, I fixed it...


----------



## SnowHunter

DeltaHalo said:


> I hear ya.... I've been there done that, but.....





Miguel Cervantes said:


> About O'daylight thirty on Sunday morning folks will take it through an IV if they could get it that way..



Thats SO true    

Think I'll pack our regular coffee maker  Somethin tells me it'll be a big help come first wakeup


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

SnowHunter said:


> Thats SO true
> 
> Think I'll pack our regular coffee maker  Somethin tells me it'll be a big help come first wakeup


 
Imma bringin some Dunkin Donuts grounds. Can't stand that Starbucks battery acid...


----------



## crackerdave

I've got a _big_ coffee maker - should I bring it?


----------



## Bitteroot

i hate ya'll......


----------



## huntin_dobbs

I'll be there, cant wait!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

crackerdave said:


> I've got a _big_ coffee maker - should I bring it?


 
Heck yeah Bro'...



Bitteroot said:


> i hate ya'll......


Now now, you know you love us, but hate the predicament you're in....Plus, once your girls game starts you'll forget all about all of us nappy headed, hangover laden, coffee deprived idjits...


----------



## Bitteroot

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Heck yeah Bro'...
> 
> 
> Now now, you know you love us, but hate the predicament you're in....Plus, once your girls game starts you'll forget all about all of us nappy headed, hangover laden, coffee deprived idjits...




yea...... buncha gumby heads.......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Bitteroot said:


> yea...... buncha gumby heads.......


----------



## DeltaHalo

Bitteroot said:


> yea...... buncha gumby heads.......



Hey!!!!!!
I resemble that statement!


----------



## DeltaHalo

Bitteroot said:


> yea...... buncha gumby heads.......



Oh and BTW, Aaron and Sarah are gonna make it. You should too...if you can...


----------



## Bitteroot

DeltaHalo said:


> Oh and BTW, Aaron and Sarah are gonna make it. You should too...if you can...



If I don't it won't be because I don't want to!  We play our first game that morning and then who knows.  We think the tourney may back off of a two day down to one because of the amount of teams entering, but we'll see. Talked to Aaron the other night....maybe we can all hook up!


----------



## SnowHunter

Fro the 2009 DOG threads


			
				Nicodemus said:
			
		

> I keep repeatin` myself. I won`t miss the next one...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

6 more days......


----------



## OutFishHim

SnowHunter said:


> Fro the 2009 DOG threads



I noticed that too Sista!!!!  I believe Kebo said the same as well......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Back up, if the Model 'A' Bomber isn't doing the trick..


----------



## Bitteroot

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Back up, if the Model 'A' Bomber isn't doing the trick..
> View attachment 528059



I told you gummy bears......


----------



## F14Gunner

Add Me + one and maybe 3 more if I can't get anyone to keep my dogs if they are allowed.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

F14Gunner said:


> Add Me + one and maybe 3 more if I can't get anyone to keep my dogs if they are allowed.


Done..


----------



## jmfauver

4 more days


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

jmfauver said:


> 4 more days


 
3 1/2 for me..


----------



## Sterlo58

I just found out Sam's baseball banquet was scheduled for this Saturday.   
I guess we are going to miss DOG. I am not a happy camper.  Sam and I are dissapointed but what can you do. He was torn but really wants to be there for trophy's and the party.

Yall hoist a few for me.


----------



## DeltaHalo

Miguel Cervantes said:


> 3 1/2 for me..



3 for me...beat that sucka's


----------



## DeltaHalo

Sterlo58 said:


> I just found out Sam's baseball banquet was scheduled for this Saturday.
> I guess we are going to miss DOG. I am not a happy camper.  Sam and I are dissapointed but what can you do. He was torn but really wants to be there for trophy's and the party.
> 
> Yall hoist a few for me.



THAT STINKS!!!!! OK Y'ALL DOG IS CANCELLED! jk
We will miss y'all though.....Next time fo sho


----------



## DeltaHalo

Who wants to be banded next??????


3 more days!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Good grief, I was lookin forward to fishin with kneel...


----------



## DeltaHalo

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good grief, I was lookin forward to fishin with kneel...



Such is life, my Mexican friend. We shall hoist a cold beverage in their honor. And maybe a few extra trout...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

DeltaHalo said:


> Such is life, my Mexican friend. We shall hoist a cold beverage in their honor. And maybe a few extra trout...


 
Hey, that means more for us.....


----------



## DeltaHalo

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey, that means more for us.....



True dat!




I can't find my Good Luck Trout Unlimited Super Fuzzy Fly Vest anywhere!!

I did find the local MaoMart had the Bomber Super A's on sale!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

DeltaHalo said:


> True dat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't find my Good Luck Trout Unlimited Super Fuzzy Fly Vest anywhere!!
> 
> I did find the local MaoMart had the Bomber Super A's on sale!


 
Sweeet,,,,,,,,,,,,,you can use my pink fuzzy fly vest if you want


----------



## DeltaHalo

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sweeet,,,,,,,,,,,,,you can use my pink fuzzy fly vest if you want




I better snag it before BBQBoy does!


----------



## OutFishHim

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good grief, I was lookin forward to fishin with kneel...



You can fish with ME instead.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

OutFishHim said:


> You can fish with ME instead.....


I ain't takin no fish off the hook or unsnaggin no lures for no womenz. Y'all gotta do your own dirty work...


----------



## OutFishHim

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I ain't takin no fish off the hook or unsnaggin no lures for no womenz. Y'all gotta do your own dirty work...



Oh Please Old Man!!!!!  Just sit back and watch how it's done!





I had a strange dream last night that Sultan of Slime sent me a box full of Trout supplies......Must be the Bass Pro connection he's got....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

OutFishHim said:


> Oh Please Old Man!!!!! Just sit back and watch how it's done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a strange dream last night that Sultan of Slime sent me a box full of Trout supplies......Must be the Bass Pro connection he's got....


 
Yeah, just keep dreamin Lassie....


----------



## BBQBOSS

DeltaHalo said:


> I better snag it before BBQBoy does!



Ive got my very own purple one, thank you very much!


----------



## DeltaHalo

I would like to say a couple things concerning the DOG gathering this weekend for anybody who may want to know.
The roads to and from the DOG site are in great condition, so no worries, no matter what you're driving, whether it's a massive 4x4, a Toyota Yaris, or a Yugo.
As far as ATV's are concerned, we prefer you leave them at the house. We don't need any accidents with kids, or impaired drivers. Plus it would mess up my grass, and I like my grass. Ok, that is all...


----------



## Jeff Raines

DeltaHalo said:


> As far as ATV's are concerned, we prefer you leave them at the house. We don't need any accidents with kids, or impaired drivers. Plus it would mess up my grass, and I like my grass. Ok, that is all...



I've seen the pics,that is some good lookin grass


----------



## Harley45

DeltaHalo said:


> I would like to say a couple things concerning the DOG gathering this weekend for anybody who may want to know.
> The roads to and from the DOG site are in great condition, so no worries, no matter what you're driving, whether it's a massive 4x4, a Toyota Yaris, or a Yugo.
> As far as ATV's are concerned, we prefer you leave them at the house. We don't need any accidents with kids, or impaired drivers. Plus it would mess up my grass, and I like my grass. Ok, that is all...



Is the road good enough to get  there on a motorcycle?
Thinkin about ridein up maybe sat. if thats ok.


----------



## DeltaHalo

Harley45 said:


> Is the road good enough to get  there on a motorcycle?
> Thinkin about ridein up maybe sat. if thats ok.



Yes sir, no problem. I get quite a few by the house every day. Mostly them boys drivin' them enduro/dirt bike things. They have turn signals.
Come see us.


----------



## DeltaHalo

Harley45 said:


> Is the road good enough to get  there on a motorcycle?
> Thinkin about ridein up maybe sat. if thats ok.



Oh, and if you are comin from Dawsonville, you can come down Hwy.52 from there to Big Creek road. Or I can get you there from Doublehead Gap.


----------



## Sultan of Slime

OutFishHim said:


> Oh Please Old Man!!!!!  Just sit back and watch how it's done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a strange dream last night that Sultan of Slime sent me a box full of Trout supplies......Must be the Bass Pro connection he's got....



No midgets this time?

But seriously I know as much about trout as I do about the hokey pokey so there aint no telling what's in that box!


----------



## Tag-a-long

My countdown has officially switched over to hours now!!    

T-minus 68 and counting (give or take a few depending on how late RB wants to sleep Friday morning!)


----------



## BBQBOSS

Tag-a-long said:


> My countdown has officially switched over to hours now!!
> 
> T-minus 68 and counting (give or take a few depending on how late RB wants to sleep Friday morning!)



I should be reeling in a trout out of Rock Creek in about 48 hours.


----------



## Jeff Raines

BBQBOSS said:


> I should be reeling in a trout out of Rock Creek in about 48 hours.



Only if they stock it in about 40 hours


----------



## BBQBOSS

Jeff Raines said:


> Only if they stock it in about 40 hours



Wonder if they will let me take a dip net into the hatchery???


----------



## DeltaHalo

BBQBOSS said:


> Wonder if they will let me take a dip net into the hatchery???



They usually frown on that type of activity.
But stranger things have happened.


----------



## blues brother

Guys, I just want yall to know I will be thinking about y'all this weekend. I'll be all by myself in Valley, Alabama cooking Q.

I hope yall have much fun and be safe!

Don't forget Matts haybale!


----------



## BBQBOSS

DeltaHalo said:


> They usually frown on that type of activity.
> But stranger things have happened.



Yeah last time I was there they stopped me with my battery and cables as well...


----------



## BBQBOSS

blues brother said:


> Guys, I just want yall to know I will be thinking about y'all this weekend. I'll be all by myself in Valley, Alabama cooking Q.
> 
> I hope yall have much fun and be safe!
> 
> Don't forget Matts haybale!


----------



## OutFishHim

Sultan of Slime said:


> No midgets this time?
> 
> But seriously I know as much about trout as I do about the hokey pokey so there aint no telling what's in that box!



Oh goody!  I just Love surprises!


(and the midget delivered the box)



Tag-a-long said:


> My countdown has officially switched over to hours now!!
> 
> T-minus 68 and counting (give or take a few depending on how late RB wants to sleep Friday morning!)



Woot!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

The next two days are going to be the longest days of my life....


----------



## OutFishHim

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The next two days are going to be the longest days of my life....



Oh yea?  Make yourslef useful and come pack for me then!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

OutFishHim said:


> Oh yea? Make yourslef useful and come pack for me then!


 
Ummm,,,,,,noooooo,,,,,,,,,idjit. It's going to be all I can do to get the work done I have to and still be able to pack my junk to get ready.


----------



## BBQBOSS

Got my trailer packed up tonight....  Meat 'n' beer.


----------



## Garcia Mitchler

Put us in... got a truck finally... got it from another retired CPO, well taken care of. I don't EVER want to shop for a used car/truck again... ;-)
I'll have the Pop-up, wife and son, and our black lab dog "G-Dubya" in tow.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Garcia Mitchler said:


> Put us in... got a truck finally... got it from another retired CPO, well taken care of. I don't EVER want to shop for a used car/truck again... ;-)
> I'll have the Pop-up, wife and son, and our black lab dog "G-Dubya" in tow.


 
Done..


----------



## SnowHunter

packing? whats all this talk of packing? 

I still got special canned stuff to make  That'll be tomorrow night...and pack n clean house like crazy Thursday


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

SnowHunter said:


> packing? whats all this talk of packing?
> 
> I still got special canned stuff to make  That'll be tomorrow night...and pack n clean house like crazy Thursday



Packing??  Shoot, I just throw everything I gots in the truck and sort it out when I git there...


----------



## boneboy96

I'm still trying to see what is in store for me work wise.   Not looking too good right now...hopefully I'll know more Thursday afternoon!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Packing?? Shoot, I just throw everything I gots in the truck and sort it out when I git there...


that may be the method I end up using...


----------



## jsullivan03

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Packing??  Shoot, I just throw everything I gots in the truck and sort it out when I git there...



Generally, thats how I do it to.  Might have the g/f with me this time so there will have to be some sort of organization about it.  I might just make her do the packing (except my fishing gear! ) so it isn't my fault if something gets left at home. 

JUST A COUPLE MORE DAYS!!!  Looks like I'm gonna get outta work around 2:30 or 3 on Friday and be headed up.


----------



## SnowHunter

Jamie... just don't lose the pup again


----------



## jsullivan03

SnowHunter said:


> Jamie... just don't lose the pup again



I'll try my best not to let that happen.


----------



## Jranger

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Packing??  Shoot, I just throw everything I gots in the truck and sort it out when I git there...



Not taking the bike?


----------



## jmfauver

I got all my stuff ready to load into the truck,I am headed to the out-laws tomorrow morning ...The early Friday heading North....I got everything I need and then some.....


----------



## Garcia Mitchler

Just got finished looking at the directions up there. I live up that way and anyone coming up 400 might want to consider taking 136 over to 52 and Rackley. 

Taking 60 from Dahlonega might make some of you hateful  by the time you get there with all the hairpins. My way is straighter especially if your towing a camper. 

400N, 136W, 52W, Rackley, then Macedonia/Big Creek/Pigsah Church/Big Creek again, cross into Fannin County and your there.

Just my 2 cents...


----------



## shawn mills

I'M SKEEEREEWED!!! I just got a call from one of my biggest clients requesting me to be on 3 day investigation in Nashville on Fri, Sat and Sun! Looks like I aint gonna make it to DOG II! I cant make this client mad by refusing or passing the buck to a sub contract company. Besides, I can use the 3K$   I'll miss you guys!


----------



## DeltaHalo

Doh! you're banded.....

Who's next??


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

Jranger said:


> Not taking the bike?



Not this time around.  Got it all tore down doing maintenance and making a few changes in Gear mounts.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

shawn mills said:


> I'M SKEEEREEWED!!! I just got a call from one of my biggest clients requesting me to be on 3 day investigation in Nashville on Fri, Sat and Sun! Looks like I aint gonna make it to DOG II! I cant make this client mad by refusing or passing the buck to a sub contract company. Besides, I can use the 3K$   I'll miss you guys!



Sorry to hear that dude.  Guess I don't need to bring the Ruger carbine with me then to show ya huh....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

**** IMPORTANT MESSAGE FOR ALL BRINGING CAMPERS***

Read this link~~~ http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=541114


----------



## DeltaHalo

OutFishHim said:


> Oh Please Old Man!!!!!  Just sit back and watch how it's done!



is that like "here, hold my beer and watch this"?


----------



## F14Gunner

Will be on the road this time tomorrow. Hoping to get in a little fishing before too late. 
Looking fwd to see all.


----------



## jmfauver

Hope to be there by 9 or 930 tomorrow...Any issues with that?


----------



## crackerdave

I hope to be there after morning rush hour in Atlanna's over tomorrow.I'm about 3 1/2 hours away,in Lagrange.

 Sure do appreciate y'all,Mr. and Mrs. Delta Halo! Thank you!


----------



## huntin_dobbs

Just started packing! I cant wait to see and meet everyone, and a big thanks again to our hosts!! Hope to be there around 12-1.


----------



## jonkayak

It's not looking like me and the wife will make it. We just got back in town from a trip and my work back log is just to much to handle. Oh well maybe next time. I hope all of you have great time and take lot of pics.


----------



## Strych9

trucks packed, and I'll be headin out about 9 in the mornin!


----------



## bigox911

Yall have a good one!


----------



## Bill Mc

I won't be able to leave till about 8am Saturday. I sholud be there around 10ish if (me and redranger) we don't get lost.

One more day of work.


----------



## duke13

Well y'all... it looks like i ain't gonna make it to DOGII. My band has been asked to host the Music in the Park tomorrow night in Grayson GA. This will be good exposure for us and maybe get us some gigs. Any of y'all not going to DOG come see us, we start at 6:30 and host an open mic/ bluegrass jam. 
Delta Halo... thanks for putting on DOG  sorry I can't get there. I was looking forward to seeing some old friends, meeting new ones, eatin all that good DOG food and maybe even catching a trout or 3.

\Y'all be safe and have a great weekend!

Oh yea...... check out our band  Pool Mountain on FB


----------



## WoodUSMC

I'll be out there in the morning. Wife and daughter are leaving for Florida early in the morning so I will head out as soon as I get them on the road.

Chris


----------



## Garcia Mitchler

I'm sorry, I had some work to attend to unexpectedly. Haven't even had time to get the camper ready. I'm afraid if I come up now we'd be setting up in the rain. Maybe next time...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Garcia Mitchler said:


> I'm sorry, I had some work to attend to unexpectedly. Haven't even had time to get the camper ready. I'm afraid if I come up now we'd be setting up in the rain. Maybe next time...


 
It was perfect weather, nice and cool at night and not to hot during the day. You missed a goodun'


----------



## jmfauver

*Sure did*



Miguel Cervantes said:


> It was perfect weather, nice and cool at night and not to hot during the day. You missed a goodun'




I think it was better then good ....it was fantastic!!!


----------



## OutFishHim

Post your DOG recipes here.....

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=542009


----------



## jmfauver

*Great Idea*



OutFishHim said:


> Post your DOG recipes here.....
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=542009



Great Idea OFH!!!!!

To all those who cooked and shared with those of us who had no idea how to do the Dutch Oven stuff,I say thanks,you all taught me some valuable lessons on the Dutch Ovens......


----------



## Jeff Raines

No where at no time in all my 44 years have I eaten better than yesterday....and I mean all day


----------



## Strych9

Thanks yall for another awesome weekend!  I had a great time as usual, and I'm looking forward to next time.


----------



## DeltaHalo

Thanks y'all for another great outing!! We had a blast! Can't wait til next time! 
Enjoyed all the familiar faces and the new ones as well!
I think my kids are still gonna be talking about it for a while...


----------

